# Xd45



## cvleiva (Oct 16, 2008)

Well I picked up my new toy on Tuesday and it looks & feels better than I thought.They also gave me some ammo with it(Hornady 45 auto+p 230gr tap FFP).What do you guys think about this ammo,or should I stop by Walmart and buy something different,also should I break down the gun & clean it before taking it to the range?Again thank you for helping me decide on this excellent purchase,I,m sure I wont be sorry.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

The ammo is great stuff. A bit stiff on the recoil side, and expensive for practice. Stop by Walmart for some Winchester White Box, or UMC... Much cheaper for range work.

Shoot a few of the hollowpoint to find your POI (point of impact), but it should be right on...

I carry Hornady TAP in mine, and it shoots great, but it's expensive for practice...

Enjoy the XD!


----------



## cvleiva (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks for the info.What gr. for target practice?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> Stop by Walmart for some Winchester White Box, or UMC... Much cheaper for range work.
> 
> Shoot a few of the hollowpoint to find your POI (point of impact), but it should be right on...


+1 :smt023



cvleiva said:


> What gr. for target practice?


Whatever is the cheapest.

Usually, it's 230gr BB or WWB from Walmart.

-Jeff-


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Hit Wally World and buy some WWB for target practice. Although you will want to put 100 or so rounds of your self-defense ammo through it just to be sure your gun likes it.

And absolutly field strip, clean, and lube your gun before you hit the range. Guns come coated in a preservative and you need to get it off before shooting or it can cause malfunctions.


----------



## cvleiva (Oct 16, 2008)

Hey Todd,what do you recomend for cleaning & lubrecating,I have never owned an Xd45,I've read that you have to be careful with the finish,all my guns are hunting riffles.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

IMO any commercial cleaner and lubricant is going to work. The finish problems were mainly on the older XD models and have been fixed now. I've never used anything special on my XD40 and XD9SC and I haven't encountered any problems.


----------

